

Why entrepreneurs with blind faith win more often - kjbinu
http://whittleidea.com/blog/why-entrepreneurs-with-blind-faith-win-more-often

======
Priyaj
So, now I know I am in the right path. This is so true, most futuristic ideas
look dumb in the beginning anyway.

~~~
techblock
Completely agree. Gotta have that state of mind to succeed.

